# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Nail gun for 6mm tile underlay?

## FOCharlie

Just a quick one, can I use a nail gun to fix 6mm cement sheet underlay?  
I've got a couple of small areas to do fixing to yellow tongue 19mm. One is a hearth for a wood heater 1150 x 800mm (then laying 20mm slice from the face of red bricks like paving), and the other is a tiny toilet 1200 x 1200mm. I was going to use the 6mm cement sheet with Bostik Ultraset SF (heaps leftover currently), and nail to fix. I've got a Paslode 16G bradder and was thinking about using 19mm brads to fix it.  
Any thoughts or tips appreciated! 
Cheers.

----------


## OBBob

Those nails sound a bit small. I'd think you'd need hardened diamond point (or whatever they are called) to go through CS. Just do it by hand ... it's therapeutic.

----------


## Gaza

Bradder no way 
Coil gun with clouts   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OBBob

> Bradder no way 
> Coil gun with clouts   
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  Yep ... I left out the coil bit ... but if they are just small areas it's not that many nails and you get really good at it ... like Mr Miyagi.

----------


## FOCharlie

Thanks fellas, will do!

----------


## Renopa

I did 45sqm by hand....get into a rhythm after the first few and it's much quicker!!

----------


## sol381

hand nail..wont take long..if you use a coil gun set it to the weakest setting.. if the nails go too deep they lose their holding power..hit them home with a hammer...if your nailing into hardwood no need for glue.....been told by a few tilers that glue can pop so should only be nailed on the black dots on the sheet.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

It sounds like tou are going to tile over this, if it's going to be waterproofed the nail heads should be flush or a mm or so below the surface, then each nail has to covered with a sealant. 
Good luck and fair winds.

----------

